
Ride Sharing Adds to the Crush of Traffic at Airports - spking
https://www.africanslive.com/ride-sharing-adds-to-the-crush-of-traffic-at-airports/
======
stevenalowe
I missed the part where they explained how people would leave the airport
without cars

